# Accucraft Mason Bogie Electric



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone out there have an Accucraft Mason Bogie electric version? I am curious as to how they configured the drive motor. Hopefully, someone could snap a couple of photos?


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess Accucraft electric Mason Bogies are extremely rare…..


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike Kidman may know. He had an electric one on his shelf for a while. 

Andrew


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

What is his username? Maybe I can send him a message.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike's user name is 'Treeman'. You might have to buy some trains of him though...








MLS - Mason Bogie 

David Fletcher has both the LS and electric Accucraft Mason Bogies. He had much to do with it's creation. Look at the Master Class articles.
MLS - Accucraft Masons finally downunder! 

The electric motor is probably above the center driver in the boiler.
You are not thinking of converting your LS to an electric are you? God forbid! 

This is not the Accucraft model but may help. 
Chapter 1 - Introduction
Chapter 2 - Mason's Color and Chassis Work 
Chapter 3a - Background and Construction - Part 1
Chapter 3b - Construction - Part 2 
Chapter 3c - Construction - Part 3 
Chapter 3d - Construction - Part 4 
Chapter 4 - Cabs - Background and Construction 


You might enjoy looking at this page also. They sure are pretty!
MLS - MC 2002 Mason Bogie Showcase - Finishes Models 

Andrew


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Buy some trains? Perish the thought! Whatever I can swing with the wife is ok by me…… Although, she did approve of the San Juan….. 

No, I have no intention of converting my MB to electric - although I wish I could scrape up the funds for an electric Tenmile, especially to use during these long winters. I am very curious about how they did the electric drive - David Fletcher described it in that thread as a horizontal pitman with a belt drive. I am familiar with the Mason Bogie Mastercraft project, and some resulting locomotives - Very impressive!! David also has that great website with his personal loco building. 

Again, thanks so much for your answers to my questions. Some day I am gonna travel to somewhere that has a bunch of active live steamers to interact with!


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I think Doc Watson has an Accucraft Mason Bogie sparky. I took photos of it running on his layout last fall. Reach out to him about it.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks! Is that his username?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that's my user name. Just got back from a trip. I'll try to take a couple of pictures. Not sure how much detail they will show.

Doc


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, Doc! I am really curious, especially about this belt drive that has been described.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I did have a Mason on the shelf for a while, it has been gone for some time. I kinda wish I had kept it for myself, it was a beauty.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mike, that is disappointing news! I was seriously pondering a drive down this spring to Iowa to see an electric version of this loco, along with maybe some other activities. Your place seems to be the only live steam action I have found that is within reasonable distance from Minneapolis.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,

I wasn't able to get a real clear picture of the drive but here's the best I could come up with. The pivot for the drive unit is just to the right of the picture. The motor is mounted to the top of the pivoting unit. Hope this helps some.

Doc


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, Don5. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I have two Accucraft electric Mason Bogies and they are truly beautiful locomotives. I run one often (DCC w/ Phoenix sound) and the other one sits on my fireplace mantel where I waste an incredible amount of time just looking at it. The photos you requested are a difficult shoot, so I hope you are able to see what you need. Initially I did have trouble with the belt coming off the lower drive gear. The front retaining edge of the gear either cracked away from the grooved part or ( if it was never one piece to begin with) would not keep from sliding forward on the shaft and letting the belt slip off the gear. After trying unsuccessfully to glue it on rear side I was able to keep it in place with some silicone on the front side. (Pretty messy job, I know.) Feel free to ask any questions. John Gaarde


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, Doc - That picture answers everything I was curious about! I really appreciate your taking the time to make this image. I haven't heard of a "belt drive" in a locomotive before. But it does make sense in this pivoting chassis. Maybe I am just unaware of what is out there. Makes me wonder if this type of setup is used in these articulating locomotives such as Big Boys and Challengers. I really have never had the opportunity to see any drive mechanisms in locos except the usual Bachmanns and Picos. My M Bogie LS is the only Accucraft I have ever seen, and I've never seen a Roundhouse….


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Also thanks to John Gaarde! Great photos - apparently you entered your post while I was writing Doc. Sure wish I had two M Bogies - I think they are excellent! An electric would be fun to have during our looong winters. Also would be nice to have a Tenmile along with the San Juan.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Aristo have a belt drive on the C-16 at one time?


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the Delton and the Aristo C-16 have/had a belt drive. I have one but it is relegated to the shelf.

Dale


----------

